# Pittsburgh Marathon One Way



## The Metropolitan (Sep 8, 2006)

And so the day begins for me at 3:50am. This trip came together so fast, I didn't even really have a chance to really look forward to it. My previous trip to Pittsburgh was preceeded by a night of nervous anticipation, but on this morning, I barely want to come to. Low and behold however, I realize it's time to "get to gettin'" so I do my best to rise from my groggy stupor and get to moving. Outside, I can hear the rain falling, so I conclude it's only natural to be sleepy.

Wash up and pack the last bit of accessories into my survival kit, and I'm out the door at 4:45am to get the first #27 Southbound (due 5:02) in order to make my scheduled 6:07 departure on Amtrak's Northbound train #180. Today, I'll be using three trains to get to "The Burgh." This allows me to explore Harrisburg for a few hours, while also affording me a discount in booking it this way.

Our bus this rainy morning is #0270, a Northwest Division Neoplan. The ride is smooth, quiet, and uneventful, as it seems nearly all the dozen and a half riders aboard are in the same rain induced stupor at this early hour. John Street comes in quick time, and I'm off to trudge through the downpour towards Penn Station. Walking past old B&O Mount Royal, the sound of diesels beckons - a pair of CSX Geeps sit right in the former loading area, as if preparing for a passenger run to Cumberland - not so in this day and age.

I stumble into Penn Station at about 5:25am still a bit groggy from the soggy morning. The overpriced Coffee-Pastry stand is not open yet, but all the better, as I'm content to get some java from the train. I park at a convenient bench, and have a little fun with the digital camera this morning, snapping some video of my favorite station "furnishing" in action - the Solari Flapboard. I'm able to review this to figure out all the destinations, and all the status indicators that can display on this board....

Destinations:

NEW YORK

WASHINGTON

NEWPORT NEWS

BOSTON

PERRYVILLE

NEWARK*

CHICAGO

TRENTON*

PHILADELPHIA*

JACKSONVILLE*

SAVANNAH

MONTREAL*

STAMFORD

NEW HAVEN*

ATLANTA*

BALTIMORE

ORLANDO*

WILMINGTON*

TAMPA*

RICHMOND

CAPE COD*

CHARLOTTE

ST. PETERSBURG*

MIAMI

VERMONT*

ST. ALBANS VT

NEW ORLEANS

ATLANTIC CITY*

SPRINGFIELD

* not currently used regularly

(and there still looked to be about a dozen blank blinds that could be used!)

Despite the rain, the trains seem to be keeping good time so far this morning - my train is no exception. As I wait, I'm able to eavesdrop on a little "shoptalk" between the a couple of employees, and a customer rushing through. It seems there is talk of quite a few cuts in trains, including the train before mine, #170, due at 5:43. The passenger rushing through (may well have been another employee) confidently contradicts the employees "No cuts - no changes" before he ducks into Gate D to get a MARC train.

At 6:02, our train is called. Interestingly, almost simultaneously, #67, the one time "Twilight Shoreliner," is called for Boarding. The result is that there are numerous folks on the platform at the same time. Not a massive number, but a decent crowd. Both trains slide into the platform at the same time.







Interesting composition shot that caught my eye on the platform awaiting #180.

Our #180 is powered by two motors, and a string of about a half dozen cars. I stroll into a refurbished Coach Car and take a seat on the left side for the journey - most other times, I always sit on the right due to the view of Elmwood Trolley Yard and the Wilmington works, but to make the ride a tad different, I opt for the left.

Shortly after leaving, I ease up to the Cafe Car to work on my caffiene fix, then stumble back to my seat to absorb the fact that I'll be spending nearly the entire day on trains, as it still has not sunk in yet. Outside, the rain can still be heard spattering across the window glass, but outside there is next to nothing to see in the dim morning light.

This begins to change when we arrive at Aberdeen, and seem to pick up twice as many riders as we did in Baltimore - looks to be about 60! Soon enough, we're passing an inbound MARC train and jaunting across the Susquehanna, passing the old Perryville depot and the wye to the Port Road. As the light comes in, I decide to embark on a "wake up exercise," namely an attempt to recognize the old Elkton Station. We pass a short platform of about 50 feet with a small shelter right alongside a lower school, and about 6 minutes later an impressive brick depot that looks cared for, but in the dim light, I can't seem to find any markings to determine which stop is which. (later when looking online, I find that the nice brick station is Newark, DE).

We glide into Wilmington in good time, and pick up many more people here - I wonder to myself if these are Philly commuters who don't like the stop and go of the SEPTA trains or if they're bound for points further North. Leaving Wilmington, I notice three fully sanded Amfleet looking shells resting on a side track in a depression. They look like Cab Cars. Anyone know the story with these? Rebuilds for the Keystone project?

Soon afterwards, we pass Wilmington where any number of Amfleets can be seen, and what appears to be a Heritage coach in the mix. I'll have to make sure to get a pic next trip through here. The rest of the ride to Philly goes in no time. We pass Sharon Hill and very soon after, Island Avenue and its SEPTA streetcar pull out track. Right about the point where the West Chester line comes in, I guess around Grey's Ferry, I notice an obelisk monument standing on the slope next to the road bridge. After wondering what it was, I found the interesting story behind it...

http://www.philadelphiaweekly.com/view.php?id=2189

All too soon, we're jostling out across the fan into 30th Street Station, pulling under the main building, and along the crowded platform. We seem to be right on time. I make my exit, and rise the steps into the waiting room of 30th Street Station. The station seems pretty lively on this dreary morning, though the rain has not seemed to have made it here yet. Walking past the Solari Board, I see that Amtrak is now running a new train, "THE PALMOTTO." I only hope it's a bad letter and not a spelling error.

I only have about 90 minutes in Philly before my Keystone leaves, but I still want to make my way to Center City to get breakfast from one of the little stalls on the street (sounds weird, but it's really tasty!). Usually I'd catch a trolley or the EL, but I'm in the mood for something different today. I make my way to the Upper Level and try to figure out where I should get an inbound train for Suburban Station. I climb the first stairway, and am met with an R5 Push-Pull set gliding in. It is now 7:21am. I board the center entrance car and stand for the short ride along the embankment and into the portal to arrive at Suburban moments later. Out the door I go, pausing only for a quick phone pic, then up the stairway to the mezzanine and out I go towards City Hall.






Suburban Station in Philadelphia - platform level is much brighter than 30th Street.






SEPTA shots while I await the Breakfast Hoagie.

I rise up to find myself right near Broad and Market, and see a stall just across the street. I place my order and snap a few pics while I wait. Still dog tired, I then take my order and descend into the "Plaza of the Homeless" to get a streetcar at 15th Street Station. Pick up a couple of tokens, and drop one in the turnstile - letting a #34 car pass by in the process. Right on its heels is a #11 though, and I climb through the center doors and plop down into a left side seat. The ride is quick one, and before long, my brief day of riding SEPTA has concluded.

Brief it was indeed. I'm back inside the station at 7:43am - a mere 22 minutes after I left. I realize I probably should have savored a few more Philly moments, but I'm still feeling tired and cranky, and I'd like to eat my breakfast. Later I stir a few times, and make a point to revisit the one side of the Solari sign, only to see that it's now reading "KEYSOONE" - bad letter. Guess that wouldn't have happened if they hadn't had to rename most of the trains "RegiOnals!" By this point, several trains show 10 minute delays, and one Acela Express is running 40 minutes down.

At 8:25, I notice a line beginning to form at my stairway, so being the antsy kind I am, I join it - turns out to be unneeded, as our train has plenty of space for all. We are allowed to descend a little after 8:35, and have to walk forward some to reach the rear of the train. Our train carries 4 cars, and I board the third car, an unrehabbed Amfleet I with the maroon interior.






#641 in the murk of 30th Street's Lower Level.

The Keystone would likely be the Northeast's Amtrak version of an "Accommodation Train." No reservations, no food amenties, just coaches and coach class. Our trip this morning will be a little less so, as we do skip a number of normal Keystone stops.

We actually seem to launch a minute early, but soon stop to allow a late EB Keystone clearance to pull into the station. It is parralleled by what appears to be the Carolinian, followed by the late Acela Express. After this little mini rush, we push off and make our way out the old main. I've opted to sit on the right for this journey.

At this point, I pick up my "companion" for this trip - namely SPV's Railroad Atlas for the Northeast. Since the sky is now lighted, I figure I can make small work of this journey by following along and looking for relics such as old rights of way and stations.

We straddle the old High Line, which has since lost its overhead wire, and coast forward towards Zoo Interlocking, which has certainly seen better days judging by the absence of the West to North wye known as "The Subway." Heading West, we merge with SEPTA's R5 line and coast past a number of local stops. Our speed is a bit leisurely, but this is a plus, as it allows me to take in the detail of the old stations. Most interesting to me are the long (original) lengths of many of the platforms. Many have since been "shortened" by simply installing a barrier blocking the extreme ends, which have gone unmaintained and gradually eroded. The old PRR stations such as Overbrook and Wynnewood still are of interest though, and I can usually get a decent look at them.

Gradually we pick up speed though, and work our way out the line more quickly. Along the way, we pass a few other Keystones, which like our own, are being pulled by diesels - no electrics yet! Our first stop is Paoli, which is brief, and seems to yield few exchanges. Downingtown is also made, but does not seem to involve any pickups or dropoffs.

Soon after, we leave SEPTA territory, and I delve into the SPV Atlas, enabling me to anticipate meetings with other secondaries, abandoned rights of way, and even a couple of stations. Most decrepit is the old station at what I assume to be "Vintage" Pennsylvania. It has a "Vintage" look alright - sort of like a pair of destroyed jeans marketed as "vintage!"

Our arrival in Lancaster drops off a few dozen people, and picks up one. It appears we're on the homestretch now. We skip Mount Joy and Middletown, but make the Elizabethtown stop in between, at which a few people alight. Shortly before Middletown we do pause before getting clearance to merge with the Port Road at "Roy."






Arrival in Harrisburg.

Our arrival in Harrisburg is made at about 10:45am at a low brick platform. This will be my first journey into this station, but nothing prepares me for it. I rise the steps and step into the Concourse, only to feel like I just stepped 80 years back in time! I had just been thinking earlier about how Philadelphia's 30th Street was likely my favorite Amtrak station due to its originality and busy-ness, but this station really does have its charms! Even neater are that all the platforms are BRICK - most YELLOW! This certainly would have been a neat station to have taken the since departed Northern Central to for transfer to points West.






Main Station Building at Harrisburg.






The Concourse at Harrisburg. The bench I'm on splits the concourse down the middle, with breaks.

Having ridden through Harrisburg's business district, but never really having explored it, I am off in somewhat new territory this morning to get a look at this town and its transit. I almost immediately see two buses that "run away" from me, so I set off to walk about and explore. After heading west towards the Susquehanna River and then North along the edge of the Capitol to return, I see nothing else transitwise. It is only after I continue West on Market Street some more that I encounter the Downtown Transfer Center.

I take a seat at a bench and await a photo op as a light rain begins to fall. It is going on 11:30am, and the dreariness of the day makes me realize that travelling ALONE, even if on a made-up adventure like this one, leaves a little to be desired. I've been out and about in civilization all day long interacting with people, yet it's been 6 hours since I've seen anyone I actually knew - that being the Bus Operator on my #27 this morning.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Sep 8, 2006)

I pick myself up when a pair of Gillig Advantages in the new CAT blue scheme slide into the Transfer Center. I am able to get a couple of shots before they roll out. I then opt to head back across Market Street towards the station, and manage a couple of other photos as well.






The Harrisburg Transfer Center.






RTS-II on Market Street.

As I still have a good amount of time until my Westbound #43 at 1:30pm, I opt to get a few overview shots of the station property from the Mulberry Street Bridge, then return into town a bit to get a couple of slices of Pizza from a place I passed earlier. Since it's crowded there, I simply get it to go and bring it back to the Station.






Overview of the Harrisburg Station's Train Shed.

Finishing the meal, I consider returning to get a few more photos, but by this time, the rain is really falling well, so I wimp out, and merely pick up a few postcards from the Station Newstand. Just as I contemplate going back out to possibly get the Eastbound #42 when it comes in at 12:40, I get a surprise when low and behold, it glides into the station 15 MINUTES early! This coming OFF of the NS line! I consider this a good omen, but it does not turn out to be. Though it rolls off on its way on time, my own train is unable to get into the Station on time coming off the Amtrak owned line to the East!






GG1 on Display at Harrisburg, and a PRR caboose.

A lineup of impatient passengers has formed, including some folks bound for Chicago who seemed a bit new to the game. #43 pulls in around its scheduled departure time, and we finally make our way down to the platform. On this trip, I've opted to spend an extra $15 to ride Business Class. I check with the Conductor to ensure its in the back of the train, and make my way back, walking through a nice looking Amfleet II coach to the Cafe Car, and back past the counter.

DRAT!!!

There is ONE seat available in the 2-1 section of the coach, an aisle seat. I dread that I just paid $15 to lose a window and get a free cup of coffee in return. Even worse, in front of me is a mother with two very antsy kids. Across the aisle from me is the father holding the tickets (hmm, I never saw them waiting where we were) and in front is his antsy son. I dread this is going to be a long 5 hours. I scan the seat checks as best I can in the hope that one of these left side window seats will be opening before Altoona. We roll off 10 minutes down and then stop partway into the throat for several minutes.

The Conductor makes his checks for tickets, and I hand him mine. Then the father of the family hands him their pack all stapled together, to which the conductor replies...

"Ya got any upgrades here?!? These are for Coach! You'll have to move up - plenty of seats in this next car up here!"

HALELLUJUAH!!!

After the long process of them getting their bags up and on their way, I take the opportunity to slide into the single seat in front where "Pugsley" was just sitting. I may not have a tray table here, but I do have a pretty good field of view for watching the track ahead!

It takes us some time and a lot of stop and go before we finally make it to the Rockville Bridge. It appears we were stacked behind a freight going into Enola. We still saunter a bit, as we ride along the Susquehanna, but we are in motion. I feel the need to close my eyes for just a few minutes to give them rest, but soon enough, I'm anxious to see all that I can out of the window!

I tend to have a little trouble finding my bearings on the map, as we soon pass the old Tuscarora Depot that sits well South of the tracks. This is followed by "CP Thompson." On the map, this looks out of order! Did they move the Tuscarora Springs Station? Anyone know?

After a while, we arrive at Lewistown, nearly 40 minutes down from our earlier delay. Having ridden this line before, I'm aware of the padding between Greensburg and Pittsburgh, so I realize that if nothing else falters, we can still get to PGH on time. It's still no biggie to me, as I'm pretty much enjoying the diversion that the atlas offers, even if I mis-estimate my location from time to time. Huntingdon is next, and our stop there is brief. We are on pace here, but lose a bit more time before Tyrone, where our train seems to be confused if it is actually making this flag stop. We do indeed, and are now about 45 down.

The ride into Altoona is a bit slow as well, and we pull into the station 50 minutes behind. It appears as if the intercoms in our car are not working, as we have not heard a single station announcement. Our conductor does keep track of who in our section is going where, and comes back to tell the right person that their stop is coming though.

Despite the lack of announcements, it appears as if everyone knows when we've arrived at Horseshoe Curve judging by all the turned heads as we navigate the historic bend. Despite the overcast, about a dozen hardy souls have come out to wave #43 around.






Hmm, not bad shot through the gloom and Ammuck on the window!

At Johnstown, we're still about 50 down, but the Overcast actually has a plus in this instance. On my last ride through, I could not for the life of me find the Johnstown Incline that is said to be so visible. This was a result of severe glare from backlighting from the descending sun. Today though, the Incline is easily viewed, even if it never moves during the time we're in the Station.






Someday I'll ride this!

With Johnstown out of the way, we've only got two more stops to make on our way to the Burgh. Interestingly, we start to reverse our delay trend just a bit. Making the flag stop in Latrobe, we now seem to be back to about 45 minutes behind. At Greensburg, we're now just 40 minutes back.

Now in the homestretch, I pick up the camera in anticipation of another photo that never comes at first, and then catches me by surprise. Back in April, I recall passing a scrap bus yard that had a number of retired PAT coaches. I look in vain for nearly 15 minutes before finally giving up. Just as I'm connecting through to Chris to give him my revised ETA, we pass it, just West of Wilmerding, and it's got more buses than it had before! Oh well, such is life!

Soon enough, we're passing through the skids of Braddock, and thereafter, parallelling the East Busway. Passing East Liberty, I notice a new wrap, "Celebrate..." something. Note to self - get that bus! After passing the mouth of the Panther Hollow tunnel used by the Capitol Limited, we jockey onto the side spur track for our arrival in the Steel City - now just over 10 minutes late! We alight at the rear vestibule, then I get a few pix of the platform arrangement.






Pennsylvanian is to the left - thru tracks are seen to the right. To the right of the platform to the right, there is a trackway but no track.

Chris and Michael are there at the inner end of the platform to meet me. We drop off my bummy looking belongings at the hotel before catching a Gillig Advantage on the #100 to head to Oakland to get a bite to eat from Primanti Brothers. Now I am quite full. I get a few night video clips on our return, but by this point, we're all pooped. I've had a long day of travel, and they've had a long day of transit fanning.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Sep 8, 2006)

Awaken the next morning to head out from some Downtown action, soon after which I get one heck of a scare when my camera simply craps out with the lens extended. Sure its a major problem, I try not to let it stress me, but with a Chicago trip coming soon, I dread the thought of lacking a camera! Thankfully, a change to my backup set of rechargeables at the Hotel reveals the camera working just fine! PHEW!!!!






MCI classing coming from the North Side.

Make our way back to Oakland for some breakfast, and try to dawdle hoping to ride a Suburban Artic or a Hybrid. Eventually, we settle for a 2300 Flxible to head back Downtown for a few more shots, but have the aggravation of seeing Hybrid 5376 pass us in the opposite direction just minutes after we board.






I had to run just to get this back shot, but I got it - 5114, Celebrate the Seasons!






A row of Gillig Advantages looking East from Market Square - one Hunter Green, one Powder Blue, one Grey, and one in Champagne!

After a few more diversions, Advantage Hybrid #5376 finally returns to town, and we catch it on the #71C out the Wilkinsburg Station terminal, where we transfer to an inbound EBS to return to the hotel parking to make our escape in Chris' car.

Leaving out, we head South into Uniontown on Route 51 before heading along hilly Route 40 into Interstate 68. We make a pit stop in Cumberland at a Roy Rogers, which, ironically butts right up to the CSX mainline, and whose parking lot affords a view of the Amshack...






Ooh, Amshack! All the aura of a utility closet!

Soon enough, we return to I-70 and drop Michael off in Gaithersburg. We then take a little diversion into Shady Grove, where the Evening rush is winding down, but still active for Ride-On!






Chris is then nice enough to jaunt me up to Nursery Road LRT stop in Baltimore for my return home. The train ride is a bit crowded at 8:30pm, but lightens up as we leave Downtown for the Northside. I arrive home at 9:15 and crash not long afterwards!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2006)

The Metropolitan said:


> Wash up and pack the last bit of accessories into my survival kit, and I'm out the door at 4:45am to get the first #27 Southbound (due 5:02) in order to make my scheduled 6:07 departure on Amtrak's Northbound train #180. Today, I'll be using three trains to get to "The Burgh." This allows me to explore Harrisburg for a few hours, while also affording me a discount in booking it this way.


More AGR points that way too! 



The Metropolitan said:


> We glide into Wilmington in good time, and pick up many more people here - I wonder to myself if these are Philly commuters who don't like the stop and go of the SEPTA trains or if they're bound for points further North. Leaving Wilmington, I notice three fully sanded Amfleet looking shells resting on a side track in a depression. They look like Cab Cars. Anyone know the story with these? Rebuilds for the Keystone project?


Those shells on the left side northbound out of Wilmington have been sitting there for years. Not sure what, if anything, is planned for them.



The Metropolitan said:


> Still dog tired, I then take my order and descend into the "Plaza of the Homeless" to get a streetcar at 15th Street Station. Pick up a couple of tokens, and drop one in the turnstile - letting a #34 car pass by in the process. Right on its heels is a #11 though, and I climb through the center doors and plop down into a left side seat. The ride is quick one, and before long, my brief day of riding SEPTA has concluded.


Are you aware that you can ride the SEPTA Commuter trains between 30th St station and either Suburban or Market East for free, just by showing your same day Amtrak ticket or ticket stub?


----------

